# Solved: Office 2007 Excel - Always On Top Option?



## michaeltee (May 20, 2004)

I'm probably missing something obvious, but I can't seem to find an "always on top" setting for viewing a spreadsheet. Any help appreciated


----------



## Gombot (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not aware of a Window's specific way to do this, although my ever-weakening memory tells me we could once upon a time (Windows 3.1? 95?)

However, here's a free workaround that I use to solve this very problem:

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Enhancements/Other-Desktop-Enhancements/Keep-On-Top.shtml


----------



## michaeltee (May 20, 2004)

Thanks very much for the reply! Oddly enough, just moments before your posting I ran across a similar freeware solution called "DeskPins". This particular app states compatibility up to Win XP however it seems to be fully functional on my Vista 64bit system.

http://users.forthnet.gr/pat/efotinis/programs/deskpins.html

Thanks again!


----------



## Gombot (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting the link! 

I like DeskPins more than KeepOnTop. Very intuitive and easy to use.


----------



## Gombot (Mar 11, 2008)

By the way, you might as well mark this "Solved" - others might be interested in this too.


----------



## michaeltee (May 20, 2004)

Gombot said:


> By the way, you might as well mark this "Solved" - others might be interested in this too.


Done


----------



## michaeltee (May 20, 2004)

BTW, after trying both apps I definitely prefer "DesktopPins" however it might be worth noting that "KeepOnTop" is a standalone exe and therefore can be run as a portable app from a flash drive. Very handy when using PC's at the office, etc. I'll have to let the folks at http://portableapps.com know about this little goodie.


----------

